# D day anniversary!



## rspence (Mar 30, 2011)

We refer to 30th March 2010 as D day - as in the day JP was diagnosed diabetic. So today its been his first anniversary of D day.

A load of my friends said 'gosh has been that long already' and I'm kinda thinking the opposite 'only a year?'

We're generally fine and have pretty much found our new routine, he has limited foods he likes so his food dairy is rather repetitive something which of course we get pulled up on everytime we go to see the dietician but what can you do, he won't eat other things and i can't starve him - he always has the upper hand now!!

He hates his Levemir injection - always says it hurts so thats a daily morning annoyance but other than that he's a star.

hello to people I've chatted to in the past and welcome to anyone new reading this - hang in there the shock does wear off!

Rachel


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy 1-year Diaversary to you and JP!


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy 1st anniversary to you both, you are doing a fine job xx


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 30, 2011)

happy d anniversary - K just passed her first one on 18th - she calls it 'diaversary', but we didnt celebrate as she is going through a bad patch at the moment 

It feels much longer than a year for us too


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Diaversary to you and JP  I imagine you've learned an awful lot about the workings of the human body over the past year!


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 3, 2011)

Happy Diaversary!!! and many more to come


----------



## Ruth Goode (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Diaversary! Well done to you both on getting through the year  Did you celebrate?


----------

